# OK...Poppys getting the operation!!!**UPDATE**



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

HELP!!! Its after 10pm here and my vet just called...she has managed to get Poppy an appointment for Thursday morning at the Beijing University Veterinary Hospital for her leg operation.....and I am so freaked out!! :shock: 
Apparently, the surgeon is good and very experienced at this operation...but this is my BABY girl who is going to go through this..I keep looking at her and just cuddling her and telling her I love her. I know that this is for the best and I know she has to have the operation to be pain free....but you can imagine how worried I am. I mean, an operation is still an operation.....there are the risks....
I wont be able to sleep a wink now  Please everyone, send good vibes to the little Popster....her little leg is so withered and I am praying its not too late to get her back on four legs......and also forgive me if I dont get back here until after Thursday...it will be a long day for sure....and I will let you all know how it goes.....I wish it was over already 


Poppy had her operation yesterday.I took her to the clinic and there were 4 surgeons there, because they were interested to see this operation, not many vets get to do this kind of surgery.The surgeon that operated on Poppy is a Professor at the Beijing University Vet Dept...so she had the best care we could find.

They were really kind to us and let me hold Poppy until she fell asleep.The operation took 2 and a half hours but when she came out of the operating room, she was already awake, completely out of it, but awake! 
Now she is at the hospital in recovery, my vet just went to see her and tells me she is getting on well, already eating and pooping!  

She isnt allowed to walk for 4 days but after that she will take about 6 weeks to get over the procedure, followed by physiotherapy and swimming.I am going to have to take her every day for antibiotics shots for another 3 days, but we all decided her recovery would be quicker if she is at home with me to wait on her hand and foot.
PHEW!!! I am so glad the bad part is over....this afternoon I am going out and buying her lots of new treats...a new big cushion to lie on, new toys and new bowls..I think she deserves it, oh, also a new carrier! and I am ordering 3 new outfits for her from Jodie!!
Thanks for all your encouraging words...the Popster really appreciated them  So did I! :wave:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I will definitely keep you and Poppy in my thoughts. You are doing this surgery to better Poppy's life, and I am sure she will be fine. Keep us posted, and know that we are all thinking of you as you go through this!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sending Poppy lots of good thoughts , keep strong . let us know how it goes x :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good thoughts from me too {{{hugs}}}


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww dont worry she'll be fine! she'll be home soon safe and sound!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww, Camilla, I think we all know how you feel. You can't help but worry, and that's understandable. It sounds as though your vet has found a good surgeon with experience in this type of surgery. I'm sure she will have the best of care. 

Just remember, we will be sending good thoughts your way, and I'll be praying for an excellent outcome and a quick recovery. Hugs to both you and Poppy.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Camilla! That's great news that you found a surgeon that can perform the surgery! We will keep you guys in our thoughts. Please keep us updated on how the surgery went. I'm praying for Poppy to have a full recovery and regain use of her leg!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Camilla sweetie - clam down lol I know thats easy for me too say sat here - but your vibes will rub off on Poppy and distress her and we dont want that - she will be fine we will all be thinking and praying for her - I hope she has a smooth op and a speedy recovery please keep us posted and we are all here for you - PM me if you need someone to talk too :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper and I are both sending our best vibes for you and Poppy. I know it's silly to even say it, but try to stay calm - it's best for Poppy and it's best for you.

Cooper just went through knee surgery about 2 1/2 weeks ago and, although I worried my rear-end off, I was very calm and peaceful when I saw him for the first time after it was over with. I'm not sure what happened; maybe I didn't have any worry left to worry with. Of course, he was just like "hey ... they shaved my hair!!" but as far as what they did during the surgery - he had not one care and managed just fine in his recovery. (I was a completely different story!! :shock: )

I send the best to you and Poppy ... with hopes of a safe and successful surgery and a happy and trouble free recovery!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Auggie & I send positive vibes to you. I can imagine how upset you must be cause I know I would be too. Just keep telling yourself it is for Poppy's sake and it will be OK :wink: :wave:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico and I send hugs...I'm sure everything will go smoothly with a fast recovery.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I wish you both well, please let us know how things go, God bless you both xx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

We are all here for you Camilla! Let us know as soon as you can after the procedure o.k.? :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Lots of love to both of you. Poppy will be fine-we will be anxiously waiting to hear :wave:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Sending calming feelings to you and Poppy and lighting a candle for a successful surgery and a complete recovery.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh my,,i guess i missed something somewhere...
What kind of surgery? You'll be in my thoughts and i know how you feel. When Tiffany (my little chi baby that passed away 6 years ago) had to have an emergency hysterectomy, i thought i would die from worry. She was 8 years old at the time and it was necessary to save her life. Back then, all the vets around here required that a dog who was being spayed stay over night which is why i hadn't had her spayed years before. Anyway, i told the vet that no way could i leave my baby overnight. She let me bring Tif home as soon as she was awake because i'm a registered nurse. I was so relieved to see she was ok but i grew wrinkles d/t the stress it caused me. I have already experienced a certain degree of stress just thinking about having Jolie spayed but i know it's what i want to do. Jolie will never be a mother because pregnancy and birth brings danger of complications and death and i will not go there with my baby! Besides, the baby can't be havin' babies! lol At any rate, i'll be thinkin of you and waiting to hear that everthings ok!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sending prayers to you and Poppy. With all these chi-people sending so many good thoughts, a full and speedy recovery is practically guaranteed, sweetie. {{{{hugs}}}} to you and the Popster.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Camilla, I won't tell you to not worry because that is what we chi mommys do... but I will tell you that I will be praying adn thinking of you and Poppy until you update us on her surgery... 

{{{{HUGS}}}} to you and Poppy from Gadget and me.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Camilla, I'm sending some good vibes and hugs to you and Poppy. I hope her surgery goes smoothly and I'm also hoping for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you all so much for you sweet words, it really means alot to me.  

I have to take her in at 9am Thursday morning and then I will stay until she is through the surgery.It was such a problem finding a surgeon who had experience with this type of surgery but our Aussie vet found him and she says he is good, so I guess I will have to trust him! Here in China, they normally keep them in for a week to recover, but there is no way that is going to happen...I mean, we only just came back from our holiday and Poppy will think we have abandoned her AGAIN!
Anyway, our Aussie vet is going to talk to the surgeon and suggest that Poppy will recover much better if she is back with her family as soon as possible...so all being well, we will let her stay overnight and pick her up on either Friday nite or Sat morning.
I know I am a worry wart, its just going to be so hard leaving her in a strange place where she wont understand whats going on...  

Thanks again for all your good wishes, I will update as soon as I can...


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I can appreciate what you must be going through right now, our little chi's are so precious to us. Am thinking of you and praying for you and Poppy for a full and speedy recovery from the surgery. Minx and Brooke are sending love and doggy prayers for Poppy too. :love3:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Ruby and I send our good vibes your way! I know what you're going through, Ruby just had surgery on her leg a few months ago and it is a scary thought, but they really cope so well with it all. I'm sure Poppy will do wonderfully, and it is so worth it to have them back on all four paws! Once it's over with you can put it all behind you and get on with giving your little darling a great life  Sometimes it's hard to remember Ruby had anything wrong with her in the first place, she walks and zooms just the same as any other little dog! Best wishes from us both, and please post some pics! We've missed that cutie!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Poppy and you in my thoughts and prayers......it will be a anxious time for you , hopefully knowing how many people are sending Poppy positive thoughts will give you some comfort.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Camilla, I'm so relieved that the surgery went well!! You must be exhausted!!! We are keeping Poppy in our thoughts and are sending her hugs and kisses!! Try to get some rest and make sure to keep us updated on her progress!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for your kind wishes and all the great help and advice! :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear that you found someone close to "home" to take care of your baby! Even happier that she made it through the surgery! I know that must be a huge weight off your mind.

Cooper and I will keep Poppy in our thoughts, wishing as hard as we can that the recovery period is quick, easy and perfect!! Do keep us all updated on little Poppy and her progress.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so glad to read that Poppy's surgery went off without a hitch and she is resting comfortably...the next few weeks will be difficult for the two of you but knowing what the outcome will be, will give you the strength to carry on. Poppy deserves to have a " few ' new things after her ordeal LOL Bella sends her a gentle hug.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I'm really happy for you that the surgery has gone well and Minx, Brooke and I send loving wishes to Poppy for a speedy recovery.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Its friday - hows it gone camilla :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

is poppy ok


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh Camilla, ive just read about Poppys op and im bawling my eyes out  Im so pleased it went well and glad you are treating her to new things she does deserve it after all shes been through poor baby, put up pictures when able and kisses to both of you. :love3:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Hope Poppy is doing well. I've been thinking of you both the past couple of days and saying prayers for Poppy's quick recovery. 

<<<Hugs>>> to both of you.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope Poppy is recovering well, let us know how she's doing o.k.? :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

big hugs for poppy and you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad poppy's operation went well ......poor little thingy , but she will be jumping again in no time :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

How is Poppy doing i hope she is doing really really well :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so glad Poppy came through it so well. I just know she's going to be fine now. Keep us posted when you can, sweetie. :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, they really do it differently over there.
Glad Poppy is doing well, and hope that she continues to heal perfectly!

It took Koke over a month to start walking on her leg again after her surgery, I kept asking the surgon about taking her to therapy, but he said he didn't think it was necessary. She's just now walking with both back most of the time now. She had her surgery back in April.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I am so glad to hear my girl pulled through! I was so worried give her lots of love from us!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Hows Poppy doing today ?


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope Poppy recovers quickly. Poor little thing. Your nerves must be shot too! I'll think of both of you and hope for a quick recovery


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Man how did i miss this post.
I will pray for your little poppy and I hope she makes a quick recovery.

Anytime you want to talk you just let me know...Kylie has been through 4 leg surgeries in her 1/5yrs on earth and tequila had the one...I am at a loss though...what exactly was wrong with poppy's leg??

You let me know if you want to talk. Take care!!!!
Hugs and kisses from me and my girls!
-Jessica


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Here is the link:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=11038


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, I finally grabbed a moment to update this post!
First of all, thank you all for your great support and kind wishes...it rally is appreciated!  

Ok, the operation went off well.The surgeon was really happy with what he managed to do and on Thursday nite Poppy slept at the vet.I went to visit her friday and she was happy to see me although she thought she was coming home and I bawled my eyes out when I had to leave her!
I picked her up on saturady afternoon.She was sitting in a cage with her teddy bear (I left it there to comfort her) and she looked so sad.She has a large pad on the site of the operation and a drainage tube...her little fur has been shaved half way down from her tummy to her behind and she has this really sad look in her eyes.As soon as she saw me she wagged her tail and tried to stand up!
I scooped her out of the cage and hugged her, she was whimpering but so glad I was there! She got an antibiotics shot and we went home where I just sat on the sofa all evening with her, talking to her and she fel asleep.
Today (Sunday) she is alot happier, eating well and wanting to be with me all the time, the vet said to let her wander around the house so that she can begin to use her leg although she wont put it on the floor yet. 
We went back to the vet to get another antibiotic shot and we have to go again in the morning for her final one and then she has to go for a check up on Friday.
I am so releived she is through the horrible part, now she just needs lots of love and time to heal.I was so stressed out about all this and apart from the fact that she looks like a war hero, her spirit is up.It really makes me smile because she is such a feisty little madam, nothing seems to phase her!
So now I am calmer...and so is Poppy and I am going to trake some pics tomorrow and post them so you can see her...
Thanks again everyone!! Youre amazing, all of you!!  :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think the hardest part for both of you was being separated from each other. That part's over so the rest should be a piece of cake.  

How come they give antibiotic shots rather than pills? Is that just the way the Chinese vets work or is there a particular reason in this case? Just curious (Nat might say I'm being nosy  ).

Anyway, I know you must be incredibly relieved. Hugs and smooches to your baby girl.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> Man how did i miss this post.
> I will pray for your little poppy and I hope she makes a quick recovery.
> 
> Anytime you want to talk you just let me know...Kylie has been through 4 leg surgeries in her 1/5yrs on earth and tequila had the one...I am at a loss though...what exactly was wrong with poppy's leg??
> ...


That's what i have wondered...what's wrong with her leg? So glad you have her home..I can only imagine how stressful this has been for the both of you!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

So glad it went well , i hope she has a speedy recovery and is back to normal soon. Keep smiling :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update. You have both been in my thoughts and prayers this week, and I'm so happy the surgery went so well. 

Give the Popster lots of hugs and kisses from Jazzy and me <<<hugs>>>


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Glad to get an update and know that Poppy is doing so well. I can only imagine how relieved you are at this point  :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Glad to hear Poppy is doing good. I'm sure she's going to heal great and be back to her old self soon. :wink:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh man I remember when Poppy first injured her leg and you were told it was nothing. I cannot believe it ended up being much more then that.

I am so happy to hear that Poppy got through the surgery. 
How old is Poppy again?? Is she about done growing? When Kylie broke her leg, the pin they used actually damaged her growth plate so I have an idea of what you are having to deal with.  

It can take anywhere from 1-14 days before a dog will even begin to toe-touch after a surgery like that. I remember after Kylie's surgery it took her a little over 2 weeks before she would even use her leg. 

Did the vet give you any rehab instructions to do with her? Exercises such as swimming, walking, and range-of-motion would probably be best for her, but it all depends how long you have to wait after surgery. I dont know a lot about what Poppy had, but if the vet is allowing her to walk on the leg right away I couldnt imagine why they wouldnt allow you to do some range of motion or walks. 

Swimming is another great exercise you can do with her as soon as her stitches are out. (again, ask the vet before you do this) It takes all the weight off the leg and allows for muscle streinghening and increased flexability. If you have a bathtub you can fill it up and use a harness and let her swim around the tub or if you have/know someone with a pool. 

You might even just want to ask if there is a vet-rehab center near you. They can swim your dog, work on exercises, do acupuncture and chiropratic treatments. (Can you tell I worked at a K9 rehab center)

Sorry I will stop for this post is getting long. Again I am so happy Poppy made it through the surgery and is feeling better!!!! If you want to PM me about the rehab stuff you can, if not I wish Poppy the best and will pray she makes a full recovery.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Poppy is such a brave little girl! I'm so glad that she's home with you and seems to be doing well! Keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What wonderful people you all are!
Just to answer as to why the Popster has to be driven to get her antibiotic shots every day....she simply wont swallow a pill! :roll: :lol: I have tried absolutely everything known to man to try to get her to take pills but its no use.And as this operation was such a big deal, it was really important that she got her meds....so a shot was the only solution! :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Have you tried a smelly pate' it always works for me amongst other things.


----------

